# Bootstrap Recovery For Droid Razr



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey everybody, just wanted to spread the word that Nitroglycerine33 has modded bootstrap recovery for use to do a full back up. It is in test phase. I tried it myself and found success.
*warning try at your own risk, I am not responsible for any damages using a rooted device*

Everybody should thank Nitroglycerine33 and CVPCS

Can find main thread at : http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9544-recoveryunofficial-razr-bootstrap-recovery


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice now here comes the roms


----------

